# Punch (Cuba) Petit Coronas del Punch Cigar Review - Great little cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Full of flavor and mild to medium in strength.Looked great. Felt really firm but had 6 years of age. little bit tight on the draw but not bad. 1/3 ...

Read the full review here: Punch (Cuba) Petit Coronas del Punch Cigar Review - Great little cigar


----------

